# Rip boomer (non-gsd)



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

*This afternoon I had to put my dog to sleep. He was 14 years old and had lived a really good life until brain cancer got the best of him. I know that he wasn't a human but he was my fur brother if that makes any sense. We had him since I was 8 and remember the day we brought him home from the animal shelter. I remember playing with him in our back yard and he would bite my pants bottoms trying to drag me back out to play when it was time to come in. He was definitly a lap dog and always thought he needed to be in someones lap. I also rememeber how he would go and sit in the water fountains that my mother had all over the house to cool off. When the tumor started to take over it was hard on all of us. the vet had told us he would go quickly and that we needed to say goodbye. That crazy dog lived for a month after we go the news and never acted like anything was wrong until this weekend. I guess his neurological system started to go and we knew that it was time. I am sad that he is gone but I am not sad that we had to let him go. He was miserable and that is no life for any dog to live through. I think the worst part about letting him go today was when we walked out of the room they were playing "arms of the angel" the really sad song they play on all of those animal commercials and that was when I really lost it. I know he is in a better place and I have decided that when he left this world the angels from Sandy Hook Elementary had wrapped their little arms around him and are playing with him and any other angel dog or cat that is up there. I will love and miss you Boomer. I can only hope that their are plenty of water fountains in which you can sit and cool off in. R.I.P sweet boy *
*Love you always, *
*Alex *


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, Alex. I'm so sorry for the loss of dear Boomer. My heart goes out to you in this time of sadness.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Rest in peace sweet Boomer. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for you loss, those good memories will stay with you always.


----------

